# My new bunny



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I got her yesterday. I got her from Runnings ( a feed/tractor store ) I would of loved to adopt a bunny but there is little to no places to adopt bunnies around here.


But here she is, they said she was a mini-rex/lop mix. c:


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

She is so cute! Have you named her yet?


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I just died... from cuteness attack!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

dbooknook said:


> I just died... from cuteness attack!


SAME! so adorable! You should name it Pepper haha


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Her name is actually Boo. :3


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Here have another pic!


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Awwww..... shes on a giraffe pillow pet. So cute.


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I miss my bunny now. It died 6 years ago.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Aww I'm sorry you lost your bunny!


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Its okay.


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

dbooknook said:


> I miss my bunny now. It died 6 years ago.


I lost a bunny too. It had breathing problems and died within a few days. It was an albino with blue eyes which isn't normal. You should never mess with genetics.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

She's so cute! I just died of an overload of cuteness! ;3 If I had a bunny like that, I would name it Oreo! This bunny has a cute face and a cute name.


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I was seven when I lost mine. I named mine Helga, even though it was a boy(I was four).


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

That's funny because my cousin had a bunny like mine named Oreo! He was aggressive though so they gave him up to an animal shelter.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Aw... It's so CUTE!!! Like yours. Aggressive? That sucks... 8I


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

OMG the [email protected][email protected]


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Congrats on your bunny! I don't think she's a mini rex mix, however. If she is, it's very little in the mix. 
She's so cute!! I like her name 
(your friend's bunny should have been neutered to reduce aggression issues) when Boo reaches 6 months old, you need to have her spayed to eliminate the chances of her getting cancer (I lost a bunny to it and it was dreadfully sad bc it's an avoidable premature and painful death). It will also eliminate the "aggression" she will grow into with puberty. 
Enjoy Boo!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Laki said:


> Congrats on your bunny! I don't think she's a mini rex mix, however. If she is, it's very little in the mix.
> She's so cute!! I like her name
> (your friend's bunny should have been neutered to reduce aggression issues) when Boo reaches 6 months old, you need to have her spayed to eliminate the chances of her getting cancer (I lost a bunny to it and it was dreadfully sad bc it's an avoidable premature and painful death). It will also eliminate the "aggression" she will grow into with puberty.
> Enjoy Boo!


+1

Boo is very pretty!


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm guessing she must be just a lop then? I'm not all to good with identifying breeds, and yes we are planning to get her spayed when she's old enough. 

Random update. We moved her out of her store bought cage and now she has a 2 x 4' grid cage with tons of running room that she loves. C:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh yes! Grid cages are wonderful!! I've built more grid pens now in the last 5 years that I care to mention!! lol (wasn't very good at first and they fell apart fro the cat jumping in). Now I have a very secure 3 storey condo 3Lx 2Wx3H
She might be a lop, but her ears may take a while to drop. Some lops never fully drop and they have helicoptor ears!! <3 My fave!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Awww little bunny Boo on safari riding a Giraffe LOL Cute! Have fun with your new bunny


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

OMG just found this thread. Don't you just love runnings? We got a baby bunny last Friday. Ours is a mini rex from a breeder in MN he's almost 7 weeks old. I looked around to adopt as well but there is NO WHERE here in SD to adopt bunnies lol. I love the name.


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Is he the one in your avatar, Ivandert? If he is that is adorable!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

yup. he has his own thread


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Lvandert, oh he is gorgeous, my brother used to have a female, flopsy she was called, her coat, was just soooo soft, she wasn't a mini though...well not with that butt on her  she died 3 days before my brothers birthday, 5 years old


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol thanks. But this is Boo's thread, she's the pretty one here lol. I just wanted to pop in and say how coincidence it is that two people in SD got bunnies within a few weeks of each other, that both are on this site lol.

Was your brother's bunny spade? females need to be spade or bread otherwise the develop ovarian cancer. It generally hits about 5 years old.


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I want him!


----------

